
Xbox 360 Slim heading our way? Will it launch with Natal? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/101411/xbox-360-slim-heading-our-way-will-it-launch-natal
======
rbanffy
> "Xbox 360 Slim heading our way? Will it launch with Natal?"

And, more important, will news like these hurt sales of competing systems?

